# Royal Python not pooping! Help!



## RSterry666 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi all, this is my first post in quite a while as I have only recently returned to the hobby. I have a 4 month old Royal python, I've had her for 3 weeks, she seems to be very comfortable in her vivarium. She has aspen substrate, 2 hides, plenty of exobterra hanging plants, a large water dish and heat bulb controlled my a thermostat. After having 3 feeds over the last 3 weeks I've yet to find any poop 💩. Today I done a full vivarium clean and disinfect but no poop anywhere! She eats 1 large mouse a week and isn't handled for at least 3 days after feeding. She doesn't seem to be in discomfort and moves around very well, climbing up the plants etc... Can anyone advise if this is normal? I had a few corns and royals years ago and I remember always spot cleaning after they fed. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Your python is still settling in, so I wouldn’t be too concerned.

Feeding is at least a good sign.

Some snakes may not pass stools until they shed, although I would think that is fairly atypical.

Hydration often helps bowel movements, as does exercise.

Not a big fan of red lamps. Perhaps this may screw up the circadian rhythm?

Are you confident on the temps, and gradient?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way, but the set up is all wrong.... Royals by nature are active at night, and having a decent day/night photo-period is beneficial to them. Even in racks they get a change in the level of ambient light, and more son in a vivarium. Having a red spot light (or any light source) as a method of heating means you are exposing the snake to light 24/7. You would be better off replacing the lamp with a ceramic heater, and use a normal 3000K white light (tube or LED) for illumination. You could even use a low (6 or 7%) Shade dweller UV light which whilst not essential, will give the snake the opportunity to make use of the UV if it so wishes. Your dimmer stat will still be OK to control the CHE.

As for the snake digestive rhythm... they are all individuals. Most will defecate at the time of shedding. They are also not regular... you may find the snake defecates a few weeks apart, and then it seems to be a month or more. They seem to save it up for months and then do a huge dump rather then a bit every week. As I said, they are all individuals... 

I would also ditch the stick on dial gauges - they are useless and inaccurate. Use an IR thermometer gun (around £10 off Amazon) and use this to set and maintain the hot spot around 32-34c. 

There are two sticky posts at the top of the snake section, one on basic royal husbandry and the other on heating. Might want to have a read of those.


----------



## RSterry666 (Oct 25, 2016)

Swindinian said:


> Your python is still settling in, so I wouldn’t be too concerned.
> 
> Feeding is at least a good sign.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your reply, I'll try not to be overly concerned then and just give her more time. The red lamp is only temporary until I get my Ceramic heat bulb today from Amazon 👍 she has a long led light bar which gets turned off at night so it's all dark for her. The thermostat is set to 33c on the hot side and that's confirmed with the dial thermometer. 

Thanks again for your help ☺


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

RSterry666 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post in quite a while as I have only recently returned to the hobby. I have a 4 month old Royal python, I've had her for 3 weeks, she seems to be very comfortable in her vivarium. She has aspen substrate, 2 hides, plenty of exobterra hanging plants, a large water dish and heat bulb controlled my a thermostat. After having 3 feeds over the last 3 weeks I've yet to find any poop 💩. Today I done a full vivarium clean and disinfect but no poop anywhere! She eats 1 large mouse a week and isn't handled for at least 3 days after feeding. She doesn't seem to be in discomfort and moves around very well, climbing up the plants etc... Can anyone advise if this is normal? I had a few corns and royals years ago and I remember always spot cleaning after they fed.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Many boas & pythons only poop one a month or so, or even less. So I wouldn't worry about that.


----------

